# Chrysler : Gem e825 2001 Chrysler GEM Electric Car golf Cart NEV utility



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $6,499.00*
End Date: Thursday Sep-27-2007 9:40:57 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $6,499.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

